# Today we got the iphone working, unlocked, on Rogers.



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

*Done: iphone unlocked for Rogers. Whoot!*

Got my turbosim today, installed it, and saw the "Rogers Network icon". It works--like a charm. *UNLOCKAGE comes to Canada. * 

Bone up on your best talk plan, because you're using the iphone on Rogers/Fido without any problems. 

Freedom freedom freedom. 

Please don't PM me about the how-to's, it's all out there on hackintosh and bladox. 

Turbosim yeah baby!!

I can hear the engines revving for the trip to Buffalo! :baby: :clap:


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

Was that before or after you installed the 1.02 update? If before, have you tried updating it to the latest version and if so, any problems?


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

Yes, after I did the update. No problems. Worked like a charm . :love2:


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

This is great news. Too bad we cant get turbosims...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Deja ecrit?

HowardForums: Your Mobile Phone Community & Resource - iphone is working on Rogers. UNLOCKAGE TODAY.


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

imachungry said:


> Got my turbosim today, installed it, and saw the "Rogers Network icon". It works--like a charm. *UNLOCKAGE comes to Canada. *
> 
> Bone up on your best talk plan, because you're using the iphone on Rogers/Fido without any problems.
> 
> ...


so if i pick one up, will you unlock it for me (for a small fee, or course!)???


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

Where would you get one??


----------



## croatsensation (Jul 14, 2007)

Well I heard at pacific mall they are selling them at Fido store and on back order and somebody on Hackintosh stated he went there and another store Wajoetong Cell (something like that) will have some this week for $35.00 dollars. He hasked they guy if he knew what they were and he said the one you cut the corner. I guess i will go there and check it out myself . Keep fingers crossed and then find someone to help me install and configure.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

imachungry said:


> Got my turbosim today, installed it, and saw the "Rogers Network icon". It works--like a charm. *UNLOCKAGE comes to Canada. *
> 
> Bone up on your best talk plan, because you're using the iphone on Rogers/Fido without any problems.
> 
> ...


Man... nice. If only I could get a Turbosim. Where did you get yours if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

Is anyone in Toronto doing the hardware unlock? I'm almost willing at this point to risk it!

Daniel


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

Looks like you don't need to knock yourself out to get a special SIM card... seems to be unlockable now:
iPhone unlocked: AT&T loses iPhone exclusivity, August 24, 2007, 12:00PM EDT - Engadget


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

just saw the thread on engadget as well. great news!


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

amazing news! now how much and when can we get it?!?!?


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

The process documented on Engadget requires an AT&T SIM to unlock. Methinks those are about to get VERY popular on eBay.

Edit: The word unlock should be Activate. My bad.


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

Doesn't an iphone come with an AT&T sim card?


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

8127972 said:


> The process documented on Engadget requires an AT&T SIM to unlock. Methinks those are about to get VERY popular on eBay.


? I do not see where it says you have to have an AT&T sim to unlock.


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> ? I do not see where it says you have to have an AT&T sim to unlock.


Not to unlock, but to activate:

" - We performed a full restore (v1.0.2) on our iPhone and successfully activated it using an inactive AT&T SIM.

- After fake-activating our iPhone, you merely pop out the AT&T SIM, put in the foreign SIM of your choosing, reactivate, and you're done. "Boom," as Steve might say."

Therefore, a new or restored iPhone needs an AT&T SIM to activate. Once that's done, you can use any SIM you want.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Gotcha...it is Friday and late and apparently not all parts of my brain or eyes are working.

Having said that...wouldn't the phone come with one?


----------



## croatsensation (Jul 14, 2007)

Obviously most of us activated with anderson or other methods with AT&T sim in it. So i suspect that all you need to do is use the software and then insert your sim card and you have service.


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

8127972 said:


> The process documented on Engadget requires an AT&T SIM to unlock. Methinks those are about to get VERY popular on eBay.
> 
> Edit: The word unlock should be Activate. My bad.


Not true!!


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

The iPhone comes with an AT&T SIM card in the slot when you buy it. That way, (theoretically/legally) you take it home and plug it into your computer. Then, via iTunes, you activate the phone with AT&T and you are ready to go... SIM already there!


----------



## surkhailkamal (Aug 27, 2007)

*iphone unlocking*

if any one is unlocking iphone in toronto il pay cash to get it unlocked PM me your email or ph number or call me at 416 609 8500


----------

